# Work Mates



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I have made a couple of router tables but I don't have a base for one of them. And I want a base before very long.

Is a Work Mate expensive? I leave near a Walmart, but no big box stores. I was thinking I could use it as a temporary base for my tables and then built one. How useful would it be after I no longer need it for the router table?

I really like to make my router tables without a router plate. I do have one with a plate and two without. The plate is a speed bump.

I think my tables are very flat. I use 1 and 1/8 inch industrial particle board and 1/2 inch baltic birch glued to that. Cut out a hole for the router in the particle board. Trim in birch and then plastic laminate on both sides. Very flat according to my Lee Valley straight edge. I bought a phenolic router table and it wasn't flat at all. I sent it back.

Evening

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

I have a Work Mate that I got for Xmax back in the 70s and used it all the time..
Work bench,temp. router table,paint table,MilesCraft holder,plywood holder for cutting the big stuff up,it clamps just about any thing up ,round stock or what every..  you could call it a floor mounted vise...

The one I have has two sets of legs so to speak,,, one set can snap up and out of the way and it will lower the WrorkMate down by about 8" or so,, if you use it for a temp router table no clamps needed just a 2 x 4 screwed to the bottom of the router table drop it in place and crank it up with the table top, and it's locked in place... it also has dog holes in the top that come in very handy..all in all it's worth every dime they get for it...

======


S Bolton said:


> I have made a couple of router tables but I don't have a base for one of them. And I want a base before very long.
> 
> Is a Work Mate expensive? I leave near a Walmart, but no big box stores. I was thinking I could use it as a temporary base for my tables and then built one. How useful would it be after I no longer need it for the router table?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Workmates are handy for many jobs. They are the right size to hold a miter saw, they clamp many odd shapes, and you can find off brand versions such as the HF model for a great deal less than the B&D versions. You can also get by nicely with just a pair of saw horses and a couple clamps. What ever works best for you.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, can you elaborate on this: Work bench,temp. router table,paint table,MilesCraft holder,plywood holder for cutting the big stuff up,it clamps just about any thing up ,round stock or what every.. you could call it a floor mounted vise...

SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I am startingto think this is the way I go: "You can also get by nicely with just a pair of saw horses and a couple clamps"

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

It can hold what every you want it to,, just a note I just hate saw horses, they can trip you up ever time, just the way they are made,, 

Saw Horses ,,Don't get me wrong I have two sets for holding plywood, long boards.drywall, etc.but that's it...
It's like trying to walk by someone with their foot/leg out in front of you all the time..






S Bolton said:


> Bob, can you elaborate on this: Work bench,temp. router table,paint table,MilesCraft holder,plywood holder for cutting the big stuff up,it clamps just about any thing up ,round stock or what every.. you could call it a floor mounted vise...
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

BJ, I miss read your earlier reply. Now I get it. Is there a particular type of Work mate you like?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

The only one I have tried out is the B & D one  it works so well I have not tried anything else. 
I will note the grandkids love it , that's the 1st. thing they play with when they come in to the shop. 
They love to crank the knobs  it's just about always setup in the center of the shop..

I have the older model WM400 ,the WM425 it has a small tray to hold parts like the WM400..
I looks like the WM225 is missing that item..

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1225806377&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1225806377&sr=1-1

It's funny how things have changed, I can recall the BOSS saying I hope you like it , it cost 30.oo dollars..
and my come back was I hope you like your new Motor Cycle it cost 400.oo dollars  that's right I got her a bike for Xmax...bad ideal... she got on it one time  LOL LOL and hit a tree with it...   LOL LOL now I just buy things she can't get on and start like kitchen stuff...  LOL LOL 


======




S Bolton said:


> BJ, I miss read your earlier reply. Now I get it. Is there a particular type of Work mate you like?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is scary, Bj and I have the same radial arm saw and now it's obvious that we have the same B&D workmate, bought as a present by my wonderful wife in the 70's. Whenever I run out of bench space out it comes, I even used my mini lathe on it pending making a proper workstation for it. Saw horses, as Bj has found are hopeless for most things other than laying a large panel on to cut up with manual or power saw.
I have seen cheep weak looking "workmates", forget them and choose one that looks substantial, B&D still have a similar one on sale.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

A new workmate can be pretty expensive, but keep an eye open for used at yardsales, or on Craigslist. I have a a relatively new one, but also scored an older one for $10. It has the nice die-cast "H" frames and birch ply tables.

The new ones are pretty rugged still, but they are all folded out of sheetmetal and have bamboo tables polished up like a bowling alley.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Steve,

I bought a workmate no name brand at a garage sale for $10 myself and it has housed my router table for a couple years now.....I made the router table to be a portable on purpose mainly because I had never built one before and thought it to be a skill level I could handle. I am still using it on the workmate but once in a while I have a use for the workmate and just unclamp it and go at it. The thing is useful whether with the router table or for another job.

Ed......


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I like my Workmate so well that I have 3 of them. One real B&D and 2 plastic imitations that double as saw horses. I probably use these more than I do my actual workbench at times.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Where is every one finding the imitation workmates ?


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

I use mine a lot to allow working outdoors in good weather. Also if it's an especially messy operation, not having a dust collecter.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, imitation Workmates are made in China as a rule although Hirsh had a couple out years ago. Harbor Freight (Most often seen as HF) has a decent model for a fraction of what B&D charges. You can view it here: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47844


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Duane867 said:


> Where is every one finding the imitation workmates ?


Here is just one...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=47844


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

Here's some more links

http://www.drillspot.com/products/315617/Dewalt_WM225_Workmate_Work_Center
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...110944&ci_sku=B000077CQ0&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-DECKER-WO...-P-U-ONLY_W0QQitemZ120314506102QQcmdZViewItem
http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/workbench-workmate-c-20_276_27603.html
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(e...oductdetails.aspx?sku=27851&source=GoogleBase





Duane867 said:


> Where is every one finding the imitation workmates ?


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Duane,
Just remember the old saying "you get what you pay for". My B&D Workmate has been with me for over 35 years (looks it too), takes a licking and is still ticking. The later models had a feature that if you cranked one handle, the other automatically did too. A very useful addition to any shop.
Joe Z.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I have two myself. Got one at an auction for $1.50. Second one cost me $10.00 (different auction). Love and use them both. Both are B&D.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I got the Workmate 350 for Xmas about 15 years ago. It's got a lot of paint, saw dust, and spider webs on it, but is a great thing to have.
It's nice to have when you need to plane the side edge of a door. Just clamp it in and go to work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

B & D - too expensive (about $A100 new at Bunnings)

I have 5 of their cheaper clones.

1 as stand for 8" band saw
1 as stand for mitre saw
1 as portable work bench 
and 2 still boxed ready for some new idea.

For $A20 each, these are cheaper than buying 18mm ply and building a stand...

James.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I take back what I said about having the same bench mate as Bj. Mine has a cast alloy frame and the rest of the metalwork is chrome plated (rather dull after all these years), the wood parts are thick plywood. The extension legs which are normally folded underneath, click out into position. All in all, a quite sturdy construction.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Mine has a cast alloy frame and the rest of the metalwork is chrome plated (rather dull after all these years), the wood parts are thick plywood.


Those are getting harder to find these days. They are a fair bit lighter than the all-steel versions, even though the tops are heavier material. Real nice!


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

Hey BJ,
I just saw the frame that houses your Milescraft on the link about Work-Mates. Could you please give me some Data about how you built the thing, Thank You for your help, Joe


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike said:


> Duane, imitation Workmates are made in China as a rule although Hirsh had a couple out years ago. Harbor Freight (Most often seen as HF) has a decent model for a fraction of what B&D charges. You can view it here: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47844


I saw that sucker at my local HF and it is some kind of crappy. 
Wobbly, and weak feeling. Do they hold up and what I see is an illusion ? LOL !


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Duane
> 
> Here's some more links
> 
> ...


Thank you Bob.
I'll see what my local Ace has down the road here. 
Maybe they have one I can check out in person.

Thanks fellas !
D


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ice

You bet, here's some snapshots,,

If you have the MilesCraft you know it comes it two parts, I didn't care for that to much ,so I had some hardboard around the shop and bolted to the hardboard then put in a router bit and cut out the center of hardboard so I could see the blank stock under the template frame then I made a simple frame to hold it and put a block on the back side I could drop it in the hole in the router table or clamp it up in the WorkMate..you will also see some wedges to hold the blanks in place..
You will see the ski jig but it's not a necessary item, I just like to use it 

=========



Ice said:


> Hey BJ,
> I just saw the frame that houses your Milescraft on the link about Work-Mates. Could you please give me some Data about how you built the thing, Thank You for your help, Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ice

Here's just one more you may want to make, it's a tool to put in and take out the MilesCraft guides, if you have one you know they can to a bit tricky to get locked and unlocked it place, but this little tool makes that job easy.. 
===========
Just a add on note ,,, you may say what about the odd size or the over size boards, that's when the Cam Hold down boards comes into play  it also just pops into the top of the router table to keep it from moving around with out the need for clamps that like to get in the way... 

The blank stock is locked in place and the MilesCraft board is also locked into place over the top of the blank.

see below

====



=======


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Duane,

Have you considered looking at HD or Lowes? The closest HD to me carries a similar unit to the B&D ones.

Just something to consider is all.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I bought a nice Work Mate yesterday at Ace Hardware. I looked at Lowes and I think it was lower there.

Now to find some time to use it.

I have some router table tops built. I want to make "no Norm" type router cabinets, about 17 inches high so they can be more portable. Paint it or use birch plywood? I am talking strictly about looks here. I was using some birch I got at Home Depot and I sanded right through the veneer in about one second. That one I painted.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

BJ,
Thank You so much for your help, you are always so helpful to everyone who has a question or needs some help. You must have a staff of experts from around the world to provide such swift response and such high quality of answers. I read the forum and can't believe that a few people can produce the answers for so many questions. I have also had the help of MIKE in the past and he is also a wonder like yourself. Thank You both for helping a fellow woodworker in need, Joe


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Joe, please don't stroke these guys too much. They won't be able to wear a hat all winter and might catch their death of cold.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

You know Bob I may just have to shell some clams for the sign pro kit, the inlay kit and the turn lock bushing kit they make. That looks like it would make life a lot easier with certain projects huh ?
I saw them all three together on amazon for like $76.13 I THINK that is with free super saver shipping too.

Yeah I may just end up making two of these...
( same as a workmate and cost 1 4x8, two threaded rods, some nuts, and washer and a Saturday afternoon  This Saturday ? )
http://www.canply.org/pdf/main/plyplans/plywoodplans_table_sawhorse.pdf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome ICE ( Joe)

Thanks

I guess it comes from being old some things just stick in my head I just need to get a index so I can find them when I need too  LOL




=====



Ice said:


> BJ,
> Thank You so much for your help, you are always so helpful to everyone who has a question or needs some help. You must have a staff of experts from around the world to provide such swift response and such high quality of answers. I read the forum and can't believe that a few people can produce the answers for so many questions. I have also had the help of MIKE in the past and he is also a wonder like yourself. Thank You both for helping a fellow woodworker in need, Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

That's a neat PDF file,,, Thank You,,,You know I love to make jigs but this one is just a bit of a over kill I think 
By the time you buy the stock and hardware you are going to be over the cost of just buying one out right, it may not be a B & D one but it's hard to beat one for 20.oo bucks..plus like may tools you need to put it away after you use it...so many have shops that have just a little room for tools that take floor space..  foot print is a big deal in most shops 

Just a note about the sign pro kit, it's great for making signs but it needs to be reworked just a little bit to make it a great tool...I'm sure someone should try it and use one in the factory and they would see the errors that need to be fixed.. 

=====




Duane867 said:


> You know Bob I may just have to shell some clams for the sign pro kit, the inlay kit and the turn lock bushing kit they make. That looks like it would make life a lot easier with certain projects huh ?
> I saw them all three together on amazon for like $76.13 I THINK that is with free super saver shipping too.
> 
> Yeah I may just end up making two of these...
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, the only time that I take umbrage at your edits is when they TOTALLY change what you posted in the first place, in the light of subsequent members posts.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

*breaks out the popcorn... awaits Bob's response to Harry*


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

We call it ping pong!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ha Ha !!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

It keeps them out of trouble with the "boss"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Well sometimes I rethink the post and go back and edit or Del. it 
That sometimes means taking other post and adding my 2 cents to what they posted...

It's like the BOSS, she may say turn right at this next corner and I pass that corner then just stop and backup and make a right turn like she said,but not all the time some times I just keep going and make a right turn or two and come back to the same corner then make the turn. 

But that's what's neat about this forum you can go back and change your post...

It's not in stone the norm 

===





harrysin said:


> Bj, the only time that I take umbrage at your edits is when they TOTALLY change what you posted in the first place, in the light of subsequent members posts.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well BJ I broke down and bought TWO of those vise/benches at HF this evening.
I caught them on sale for $16.99 !  WE HAPPY !
Little bit of a pain to put together though ( proll'y just my aching back though making me extra grumpy ! LOL! )
Seems sturdy. I put mine together so that the handles are up instead of down when its folded up ! DOUGH !! I'll fix it tomorrow dang it my back hurts ot bad at the moment !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

That's great how about a snapshot or two 
I'm sure others would like to see what they look like .
=======



Duane867 said:


> Well BJ I broke down and bought TWO of those vise/benches at HF this evening.
> I caught them on sale for $16.99 !  WE HAPPY !
> Little bit of a pain to put together though ( proll'y just my aching back though making me extra grumpy ! LOL! )
> Seems sturdy. I put mine together so that the handles are up instead of down when its folded up ! DOUGH !! I'll fix it tomorrow dang it my back hurts ot bad at the moment !


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Got to go out of town for a bit this afternoon but I will tonight.


----------



## dec9023 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have had a B & D workmate for over 30 years ,there great for clamping or holding just about anything . Being some what handicaped I can set it up at the lower position and still use it sitting down . You can still pick them up new at Lowes or HD for around $50. 
There are different modles too.


----------



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

I've had my WorkMate 200 for almost 20 years. At one time it was my only bench when I lived on a 43 ft. boat. I had to replace some of the clips that hold the lower legs folded up but was able to order the from B&D. A very useful item to have around the shop for many uses.

Chuck


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

I have two of the old Workmates - model 100, I believe - from the early 70's. I use them all of the time. One has a 2x4 sheet of 3/4" plywood screwed to the tops and is used as a workbench though it isn't extremely stable. I have used these for everything from cutting logs, crosscutting dimensional lumber, clamping carcasses, holding paint cans and associated stuff. I'd love to get one of the newer/fancier ones, but I hear that they aren't nearly as sturdy as the older ones.

What I should do with these is recondition them - new tops and rubber foot caps if I could find them. I've read that hardwood flooring makes a great top for these but where would a person buy just one piece of 3/4" thick x 6" wide flooring? I'll probably end up using BB plywood with several coats of poly for protection.

Jim


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn ! 
I forgot to take photos didn't I bob ! 

I will tonight and post them tomorrow.
My bad guys !
They will be up by 3am tomorrow night for sure 

D


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Like Dennis, my Workmate is more than 30 years old (I mean like Dennis' Workmate). It lives most of the year outside on the deck in all weathers and still performs. Like my router, it's probably the most versatile tool I have.


----------



## dec9023 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey jimcrocrett don't go crazy with hardwood flooring to replace the boards . The thing to use today is some of that composite decking stuff . You can mabe find some scrap pieces ,it's 6"to 8" wide and 5/4 "thick and it will outlast both ov our lifetimes .


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I know this is an older thread,but seems there was a lot of interest. The new issue of Shopnotes has a plan for a clamping workcenter. Looks pretty interesting. Here's a link.

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/104/extras/project-workcenter/


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

I received that issue Friday, and was taken aback a little at first. It's quite a knockoff!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

RustyW said:


> I know this is an older thread,but seems there was a lot of interest. The new issue of Shopnotes has a plan for a clamping workcenter. Looks pretty interesting. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/104/extras/project-workcenter/


Interesting adaptation, but it doesn't strike me as being very stable, since the feet appear to be rather narrow.


----------



## Handidad (Dec 31, 2008)

I have 2 of the knock off workmates, and yes they are not particularly stable in the sideways direction. They are stable front to back though.
To improve the sideways stability, I riveted a piece of aluminum to the front legs as high as possible to still allow the folding action. The aluminum is about 8" top to bottom.

Being a bit over average height I also made boxes for a base that raise the height of the work surface by 12".


----------

